# Brookstone Management Payment Issues



## mcpepper (Oct 27, 2015)

Here we go again with another no payment/late payment thread...

Anyone else here working with Brookstone and having issues with slow payments? I am a fairly new vendor with them, started back in August doing Wells Fargo work. I have about $4k worth of aging invoices that I am getting nowhere with. Some are over 100 days past due. Any help would be appreciated. Not ultimately concerned with getting paid (I will get paid), just looking for advise from anyone who worked or still works with them to see if this is one to work with or one to run from and get the word out about.


----------



## mcpepper (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow, hard to believe no one else works for them...oh well.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mcpepper said:


> . . .just looking for advise from anyone who worked or still works with them to see if this is one to work with or one to run from and get the word out about.


According to your posts, you've been in this business at least 9 years. I get the feeling you already know the answer to your question.


----------



## putersnoop (Mar 19, 2014)

What state are you in?


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

They suck run from them while you can northsight also they are b.s. will only give you the run around will not pay what they agree....


----------



## hudvfs (May 3, 2019)

I used to work for them. not good! are they even still in business? who has all the fanny mae work now days?


----------

